# HDMI vs VGA



## foxhound741 (Dec 30, 2009)

Hi All,

Im going to be connecting my PC to my 32 inch LCD, Would it be better to connect it with a HDMI cable of VGA as my TV has both options?

Thanks


----------



## manic (Aug 2, 2005)

Hdmi would be better imho.


----------



## asummers (Jan 5, 2010)

In my experiance it comes down alot to what you are outputting from you computer and what your TV Specs are, 

If you are running full 1080P all the way from the output of your Video Card, and you TV will take it (Natively pixel for pixel), then probably HDMI is the way to go, 

If you have a TV that is a 720 Panel, it gets tricky, as 720p is 1280*720, this is not a spec that many PCs understand, thus is involves some scaling either at the PC or the Panel, 

in this case the simplest answer is get something running and see what looks best to you


----------



## foxhound741 (Dec 30, 2009)

Its going to be used on a 1080i LCD TV, if that helps...


----------



## asummers (Jan 5, 2010)

Then I would use HDMI.

Does your video card support HDMI output or is it DVI?

Ive used DVI to HDMI cables and it works perfect. If youve got a HDMI output on your video card though it would just use that.


----------



## foxhound741 (Dec 30, 2009)

Yea it has HDMI output its a Ati 5770 1gb


----------

